# Need help: testicular prosthesis exchange



## paf19 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can removal of small prostheses placed at young age following bilateral orchiectomy for  testicular torsion be billed at same operative session as insertion of new larger prostheses (CPT 54660-50) and, if so, what code would be used.  Perhaps, removal of foreign body scrotum (CPT 55120)?  No infection or mechanical complication, just patient growth and maturity.


----------

